# How to set up trickle charger on my dual battery 12 volt outboard cranking batteries?



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2018)

The system has a perko switch that designates the use of batteries off, battery #1, battery #2, or both batteries.
Since I foresee the necessity of leaving baitwell recirculating pumps, baitwell air pumps, etc. for somewhat extended periods of time,what is the best way of setting up a battery tender to maintain the charge overnight or during rainy days while my system is running.
My thinking is I have two options...
First option would be set the trickle charger on one battery and set the perko switch to that battery and use it for powering my systems. My small problem with that is I don't know which battery is actually number one or number two. And I won't actually be maintaining two batteries.
Second option I think will work probably better is to put the trickle charger on one battery and set the perko switch to both batteries. I believe the trickle charge will recharge both batteries like this?
I am used to doing this with a one cranking battery system and it always kept my battery fully charged no matter how long I ran my accessories.
I just don't want to set this to battery system up wrong and have some blown fuses or other electrical problems...
Thank you for the input...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2018)

What type of charger are you thinking about using, I bought a marine 2 bank charger for mine and I'd just plug it in. It kept both batteries charged all the time.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2018)

I was thinking about adding a 2 amp Battery Tender trickle charger that I already have.
I already have a 3 bank charger for my 3 trolling motor batteries.Since all five batteries are under the center console, I am running out of room and don't really have room to mount another two bank charger.
And headed out for an extended trip to Florida early on the 26th...


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 24, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> The system has a perko switch that designates the use of batteries off, battery #1, battery #2, or both batteries.
> Since I foresee the necessity of leaving baitwell recirculating pumps, baitwell air pumps, etc. for somewhat extended periods of time,what is the best way of setting up a battery tender to maintain the charge overnight or during rainy days while my system is running.
> My thinking is I have two options...
> First option would be set the trickle charger on one battery and set the perko switch to that battery and use it for powering my systems. My small problem with that is I don't know which battery is actually number one or number two. And I won't actually be maintaining two batteries.
> ...



You need to be sure your trickle charger is putting out more amps than the systems you are leaving on use.

I put one of these on my aux. battery and leads from trickle charger with enough wire to allow for easy plugging in and out.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2018)

So P44's vid shows that I should hook the trickle charger to the positive terminal of one battery and the negative terminal of the other battery.
Any concurring or differing opinions on this?
I believe this is what I want to do as I want the drain and the charge on both batteries.
I have the quick disconnect system on the alligator clips of the 2 amp battery tender and I believe that my two air pumps and possibly a recirculator will draw less than 2:00 amps.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2018)

1eyefishing said:


> So P44's vid shows that I should hook the trickle charger to the positive terminal of one battery and the negative terminal of the other battery.
> Any concurring or differing opinions on this?
> I believe this is what I want to do as I want the drain and the charge on both batteries.
> I have the quick disconnect system on the alligator clips of the 2 amp battery tender and I believe that my two air pumps and possibly a recirculator will draw less than 2:00 amps.




I don't believe that will work in your situation, for that to work the batteries have to be tied together in parallel. If I read your description right they are run separately through an A or B switch


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2018)

Gotcha.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2018)

I wonder if I put the perko switch on both batteries, then will the batteries not be essentially in parallel, enabling me to hook up this way?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes that should work


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 24, 2018)

Give it a shot anyway you like since a 2 amp trickle won’t blow anything.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Why do you need one?,,,,just asking?,,,,doesn't the engine charge them,,,,mine runs the hummingbird and gets charged when you crank up the engine,,,,school me,,,,


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 24, 2018)

Those batteries should be new holding a dang good charge and except for running the live well and occasionally maybe the blower and bilge you shouldn’t have a problem within just two weeks. For that trip that is.
It should take a month for cold temps to drain a battery. And I don’t think you’ll have your bait well running two weeks before you go. If It were me I’d set the trickle just a few days before leaving and check status before I left.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes I imagine either one of those batteries could run the baitwell air pumps and occasionally the recirculator for the better part of the week and still be able to crank the motor. if it couldn't, I could just crank with the other battery and then switch to perko switch to both batteries and let the outboard recharge what was lost from the battery that was used.
   Cary, the reason I'm interested in doing this is partly because I am butt-al about having a maintenance charger on my batteries when not in use for periods of time. It makes them fresh out of the box when I go to crank up after a couple of weeks or more of non-use.
Also I sometimes bring home live bait that needs to be used on the next fishing trip... The longer I can keep them alive, the better. And I don't want one battery weaker than the other ever in a two battery system...


----------



## kennybryan (Dec 24, 2018)

Dual Pro charger will solve all battery issues. 15 amps and you can charge as many as 4 batteries PROPERLY at one time. No battery clips! The battery clips x


----------



## savannahfishing (Dec 26, 2018)

Solved my problem. Works great

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BFVHL2I/ref=twister_B01LEHLINK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------

